# How would you plow this driveway? Personal driveway noob



## b16bri (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey guys I've been on here for a while reading and learning, someday i'de like to plow for profession/money. However I just picked up my first light duty plow and I'm not sure what the best way to plow my driveway would be. I've never plowed before, and I won't be doing this for business purposes just my personal driveway. I'll post pictures of my driveway but from what I can see there are two ways of doing it just not sure what's best. 1) should I have the truck pulled in facing the garage door, than back-drag half of the driveway and than push everything onto the grass in the turn around area? Than back up the driveway into the street and plow the top half into the same turn around area? Or 2)Should I have the plow face the street, and plow straight out and pile the snow at the top of the driveway on the sides by the mailbox and on the right side?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Push left. Go up to garage doors and backdrag far enough, then push that snow left. Shovel in front of garage doors so it's clean, then bill $55 every time you show up!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Compass please...i wouldnt quote you based on how you and your wife park...one hates the other


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Drop as soon as you get in, push everything to where that ranger is, backdrag garage, plush left, get sidewalk leave.
If you backdrag first, you need to drive over everything twice, packing the snow down more.


----------



## b16bri (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks to everybody who replied, however again it’s my driveway so most of the time the truck and plow will already be the driveway prior to the storm so I won’t be pulling in. For example the truck will be parked in the driveway it snows overnight in the morning before work I plow the driveway and than go off to work. So at night should I park the truck at the top of the driveway and in the morning walk threw the driveway get in the truck and than plow down. Or should I park it closer to the garage. Hopefully that’s not really confusing.


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

Back drag from the garage, turn truck around and plow out. Don't worry about driving over the snow, it will plow back up... If your rig is short enough just push the turn around with a couple swipes after the main section is plowed out.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Snowsled said:


> Back drag from the garage, turn truck around and plow out. Don't worry about driving over the snow, it will plow back up... If your rig is short enough just push the turn around with a couple swipes after the main section is plowed out.


Other than not worrying about driving over the snow, don't do this. Never stack at the entry by the street if you have options, nor do you push your driveway snow across the street. You keep it all on your property. Basically do what Bossplow suggested.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Back up as close to the gerage door as you can get and park the truck there.
This will eliminate a lot of back dragging in front of the gerage door.

While it is illegal in most areas to push snow across the street in rural areas it’s very common practice .

While snacking snow right at the entryway to the drive isn’t the best idea Try 30 feet down or pushing it a good truck length back when you start out will illuminate the excess at the entryway. 

Try finding an area like, at the end of a turnaround on open area in the trees to push a couple of piles and have an area to store more snow.


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

I ALWAYS push it out to the street. If angled while going down the driveway you will cast most of it off anyway. I guess you city folks probably have different rules than we do in small mountain towns. Why on earth would you want to keep it on your property? I get as much snow off the property as possible.

You do not have to pile it at the end. Push it out and run it down the road. This is why you pay for storm sewers. LOL


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ps 

A lot has to do with how much snow you let pile up in your driveway .
if you have a few inches of snow in the driveway before bedtime I would plow it before going to bed if you have more snow coming this extra snow it’s nice to have out-of-the-way before you get more. 

the longer the snow sits in the drive it, settles and it gets denser, it only gets harder to plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I still need a compass. Wind direction is important for windrow/ pile location , especially by the house.
If you push in from the street angled to the turn around lift your blade about where the back bumper is and keep moving, while you straighten it , drop at the garage door, and pull it back while angling the other way to the end of the turn around, lift again while still moving back to the end of the drive and repeat the next pass over, then angle push with blade straight into the outside of the turn around working your way to the inside by the garage door with 2-3 maybe 4 passes with a small blade.

Street is littered with mailboxes


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Snowsled said:


> I ALWAYS push it out to the street. If angled while going down the driveway you will cast most of it off anyway. I guess you city folks probably have different rules than we do in small mountain towns. Why on earth would you want to keep it on your property? I get as much snow off the property as possible.
> 
> You do not have to pile it at the end. Push it out and run it down the road. This is why you pay for storm sewers. LOL


 It's illegal ( a law) to push the snow across the street where you are regardless if you're in Timbuktu or downtown Manhattan.
Yes yes I've said I push snow across the street but I don't do so doing thinking I have the right to do it, And I leave it in the ditch ie the public right of way I wouldn't dream of

pushing it into my neighbors property.

The guy that maintains the road benches it off when he comes bye, I make sure I get him a 12 pack or two through the winter

Why does your neighbor want your snow it's not his, he has his own.

Small Mtn town's don't have storm sewers
We have ditches.

Ps These guys are right technically, none of that snow should leave the property.
Unless it's hauled off


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

Who ever said they were pushing it across the street? I didn't... Reading and comprehension issues? My town has storm sewers in addition to water flumes running through town to control spring run off. Ditches are designed to hold water as well...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Compass please...i wouldnt quote you based on how you and your wife park...one hates the other


And someone swiped the plate on the little black car


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Snowsled said:


> Ditches are designed to hold water as well...


I've spent plenty of time irrigating hay and if a ditch holes water the grade is wrong


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

You understand the difference between irrigation ditches and road ditches right? I do, as I irrigate a 1000 acre ranch all summer...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Snowsled said:


> Who ever said they were pushing it across the street? I didn't... Reading and comprehension issues? My town has storm sewers in addition to water flumes running through town to control spring run off. Ditches are designed to hold water as well...





Snowsled said:


> I ALWAYS push it out to the street. If angled while going down the driveway you will cast most of it off anyway. I guess you city folks probably have different rules than we do in small mountain towns. Why on earth would you want to keep it on your property? I get as much snow off the property as possible.
> 
> You do not have to pile it at the end. Push it out and run it down the road. This is why you pay for storm sewers. LOL


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

If you are removing as much snow as possible from the property where is it going ?

Not all of it is going cast up & over the berm.
when you get to the end of the drive you’re going to have a couple blade fulls of snow in front of you and whatever is at the road cut. 
where is it going?
remember, your removing it from the property as you suggest.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Snowsled said:


> I ALWAYS push it out to the street. If angled while going down the driveway you will cast most of it off anyway. I guess you city folks probably have different rules than we do in small mountain towns. Why on earth would you want to keep it on your property? I get as much snow off the property as possible.
> 
> You do not have to pile it at the end. Push it out and run it down the road. This is why you pay for storm sewers. LOL


Maybe, but there's a driveway directly across from him, and while it may be easement, (legal stays aside) you're pushing onto property that someone else is maintaining risking turf damage and pissing off the neighbor. I see your point, but I don't think it applies in this situation.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Snowsled said:


> You understand the difference between irrigation ditches and road ditches right? I do, as I irrigate a 1000 acre ranch all summer...


Yes I understand, irrigation ditches or canals are for directing water to farm land from reservoirs, lakes and rivers.
Road ditches are for capturing run oof from road and surrounding ground from running oof into the road.
Now made man Sloughs are use to capture run oof or irrigation water, they look like ditches / canals but retain water. Wardens grandpa / uncle dug several sloughs to retain water so they can pump to center pivots. They have 12 center pivots covering aboot 7 of the 32 sections they grow hay on. What's not under a pivot is pipe irrigated.

But back on topic.... piling snow at the end of driveway can create blind spots and create drifts depending on the wind direction. If you do end up pushing towards the road and put snow at the end of the drive it's advisable to windrow it along side of the road rather than just piling it on each side of the drive.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

After you plow a few times, you’ll figure out a plowing pattern that works best for you.

save the easiest spots to pile snow for when you have to deal with storms.

you have alot of nice flat yard room everywhere so when the ground is frozen enough, you can take the time to push any piles/banks back away from the pavement. That’ll help keep drifting away on the windy days so you don’t have to run out and clear drifts too often. I have a 600’ straight stretch on my driveway with flat yard on both sides - I put driveway markers on only one side and plow about 4’ into the yard on the unmarked side.


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

Ummm pretty sure you all have finally come around... Push it out, windrow it down the street in front of the subject property. Pretty simple, less turf damage in the yard, no big piles in the spring.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Plowing into the street is terrible advice for someone new to plowing. You have to deal with traffic, city laws, risk of getting fined for breaking such laws, blocked vision around piles (depending on how much snow gets piled up), and so on.

Doing your own drive, you're not on a time crunch. Just take your time and pile it up in the grass where your truck is parked.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It’s still illegal to smear it down the berm along the road.

It thatThat your answer is to pushing the snow down the driveway, to smear it Along the edge of the road?
Just asking for a friend as their comprehension skills might be lacking...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> Plowing into the street is terrible advice for someone new to plowing. You have to deal with traffic, city laws, risk of getting fined for breaking such laws, blocked vision around piles (depending on how much snow gets piled up), and so on.
> 
> Doing your own drive, you're not on a time crunch. Just take your time and pile it up in the grass where your truck is parked.


Let alone the liability for vehicle damage or an accident from hitting the snow and the mess you left in the road from your plowing activities.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

But here you say,


Snowsled said:


> It is a county ordinance where I live, Ouray County Colorado, that you can not push across a roadway. In my subdivision alone I have to drive through debris from several neighbors doing just that on the cty road. Mostly people doing their own and using a blower or ATV. Drives me nuts! I admit late one night I plowed some back into a drive. I am sick of how rough it makes the road.


Ah, ok.....
Yet you push it out into the street then deposit it along the berm along the road, what's the difference ?


----------



## ZL1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Yeah, liability is just one the of concerns. Around her you get caught doing that you'll get a hefty fine and maybe your vehicle towed.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

In Colorado , as it is in most states.
Depositing snow in the roadway or ditch.

is a misdemeanor and as such is punishable by up to ninety days in jail and a fine of up to $1,000.00 (the maximum possible punishment for a misdemeanor).

Just say’en


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Snowsled said:


> Who ever said they were pushing it across the street? I didn't... Reading and comprehension issues? My town has storm sewers in addition to water flumes running through town to control spring run off. Ditches are designed to hold water as well...


I think You're confused holding water = Pond / Lake not a ditch, water sitting next to roadway is just asking for a road problem.
O.P. get a snowblower and blow it same direction as wind unless You just got a new tractor w/enclosed cab then blow into wind, park and repeat I find it therapeutic even when Im freezing my nuts off.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If i had to only do my own driveway i would just hire the cheapest guy. There are giys here that would do that drive for $399 a season. Cant buy a blade or blower for that...
And i could sit around and have sandwiches like @SHAWZER


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> If i had to only do my own driveway i would just hire the cheapest guy. There are giys here that would do that drive for $399 a season. Cant buy a blade or blower for that...
> And i could sit around and have sandwiches like @SHAWZER


Its not about the money, it's about the fun like backing into the car, catching the corner of the garage and ripping the siding off and peeling the sod up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Back in to turn around, pull out. Back up to truck\garage, drop front and back plows. Push to end of driveway and push it to either side of the driveway. 

Before inverted blowers and even now, this is the way we've been doing it for longer than I've been alive. 

And I'll still be done long before you guys are pushing in, backdragging, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Back in to turn around, pull out. Back up to truck\garage, drop front and back plows. Push to end of driveway and push it to either side of the driveway.
> 
> Before inverted blowers and even now, this is the way we've been doing it for longer than I've been alive.
> 
> And I'll still be done long before you guys are pushing in, backdragging, etc, etc, etc.


Oh the ebling.. and hope you dont have to stop for traffic... 
Traffic kills my time, the guys who use the street never talk about this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Oh the ebling.. and hope you dont have to stop for traffic...
> Traffic kills my time, the guys who use the street never talk about this.


I thought nobody lived in Erin...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I would push all the snow off your turn around. I don't like piles out by the road unless you have no choice. The minci trucks will take care of that for you. If you push out to the road spread it out some so you can see traffic flow while pulling out.

Unless your minci people are truly reasonable I would not push across the street. You run into some guy in the minci that's a pain you may get a letter telling you not to do it no more or move it.

That ditch across the street don't belong to you or any of your neighbors across the street. No body wants your water flow when the snow melts. Not saying I never done it but was forced to move it once. That was the end of pushing snow off the property I was servicing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought nobody lived in Erin...


They dont, but the ones that do spend an inordinate amount of time driving by the end of any laneway im doing really slowly with a shifty eyed glance...


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

back in the driveway, open the Ebling wings accordingly, pull up about a truck length, drop the front plow and bank it to my right in the armpit of the hammerhead, then plow the rest out to the edge of the street and bank it on the right so when the street plow comes by it doesn't end up back in the driveway plus if you get lots of snow you can see left clearly.


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

Hydromaster said:


> In Colorado , as it is in most states.
> Depositing snow in the roadway or ditch.
> 
> is a misdemeanor and as such is punishable by up to ninety days in jail and a fine of up to $1,000.00 (the maximum possible punishment for a misdemeanor).
> ...


So where exactly did you find that? I know the ordinance says not to cross the roadway. Depositing it in front of your own property has always been permissible, at least for the last 20 years I and most others around here have been doing it. Traffic? In my rural area, not an issue, ever. The world is full of experts I guess and you are SUPER smart, congratulations!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Snowsled said:


> The world is full of experts I guess and you are SUPER smart, congratulations!


I believe the name you're looking for is "Peabody".


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Snowsled said:


> So where exactly did you find that? I know the ordinance says not to cross the roadway. Depositing it in front of your own property has always been permissible, at least for the last 20 years I and most others around here have been doing it. Traffic? In my rural area, not an issue, ever. The world is full of experts I guess and you are SUPER smart, congratulations!


thank you, I did drive by a holiday inn not to long ago..

where did find the law, its in your states statutes. the same place i found the definition of roadway
How can it be permissible to deposit snow in the roadway when the law says it inst ?
this law has been on the books for well over 50 years.

this one poped up https://www.codot.gov/travel/snow-removal
It's against the law for property owners and renters, and private snow-removal operators to deposit snow on or next to a public highway.

Colorado law and many local ordinances prohibit the plowing, blowing, shoveling or other placment of snow onto public roadways-including the ditch and right-of-way (ROW) area along the roadside. Pushing snow on public roadways increase hazards with each snowstorm, as snow piles or berms become larger, freeze and are more difficult to manage throughout the winter.

go to your state statues, look up the definition on " roadway"
"Highway" means the entire width between the boundary lines of every way publicly maintained when any part thereof is open to the use of the public for purposes of vehicular travel or the entire width of every way declared to be a public highway by any law of this state.

85) "Roadway"means that portion of a highway improved, designed, or ordinarily used for vehicular travel, exclusive of the sidewalk, berm, or shoulder even though such sidewalk, berm, or shoulder is used by persons riding bicycles or other human-powered vehicles and exclusive of that portion of a highway designated for exclusive use as a bicycle path or reserved for the exclusive use of bicycles, human-powered vehicles, or pedestrians. In the event that a highway includes two or more separate roadways, "roadway" refers to any such roadway separately but not to all such roadways collectively


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

ps, I lived in Colorado for over 10years.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> ps, I lived in Colorado for over 10years.


That's nice...………. of you to leave.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> That's nice...………. of you to leave.


Greener pastures 
And I didn't get along with the influx of people from California,:waving:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Greener pastures
> And I didn't get along with the influx of people from California,:waving:


985 days till eye eject to the north


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> 985 days till eye eject to the north


You'll spend about a quarter of that up there anyways so it's like you're almost there but
Not quite


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> You'll spend about a quarter of that up there anyways so it's like you're almost there but
> Not quite


Correct.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BUFF said:


> 985 days till eye eject to the north


BC Canada? Do you go there every year?
https://globalnews.ca/news/3976676/alberta-man-california-sasquatch-lawsuit/


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Snowsled said:


> In my rural area, not an issue, ever. The world is full of experts I guess and you are SUPER smart, congratulations!





Snowsled said:


> It is a county ordinance where I live, Ouray County Colorado, that you can not push across a roadway. In my subdivision alone I have to drive through debris from several neighbors doing just that on the cty road. Mostly people doing their own and using a blower or ATV. Drives me nuts! I admit late one night I plowed some back into a drive. I am sick of how rough it makes the road.





Snowsled said:


> I live, Ouray County Colorado, you can not push across a roadway. In my subdivision alone I have to drive through debris from several neighbors.


You know it's against the law and it annoys you but you do it anyway .

Question,
in one post you say you're in a rural area and the next you say you live in a subdivision with neighbors, could you pick one.

We have Some friends in Ouray, its nice place to visit.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> BC Canada? Do you go there every year?
> https://globalnews.ca/news/3976676/alberta-man-california-sasquatch-lawsuit/


Nope.... Part of the Wind River Range Klan in Wyoming.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> We have Some friends in Ouray, its nice place to visit.


Spent a lot of time on Engineers Pass and surrounding area camping, wheeling and fishing. Mainly stayed on the Lake City side of the pass.


----------

